# Help on ego one mini vs istick30



## Alan snyders (12/10/15)

Good day all
I am so sad and embarrassed to say this but I fell off the wagon,stopped using my ego one and went back to stinkies....

I know want to get back into it cause I seriously want to stop the stinkies..

I have the ego one but at times it leaks through the "adjustable air flow port.
Is there a way to stop this?

Another question I have is ,would it be worth I while to just go out and get a box mod?

I am thinking of the istick 30?
Is there or will there be any difference?

I dnt know much about vv/vw but upon research found the ego one can output up to 20 watts @4,2 ohms,
Which is almost similar to the istick 20? Would it be worth it to get the Istick if I have the ego one ?

Does the vv/vw really make a lot of difference ??

I really want to quit ciggs so need the best device what would help?
Thx


----------



## Alan snyders (12/10/15)

Hey again just to be clear 
Would it be better to get I box mod device or going on with ego one just for getting off stinkies 
Thx


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

From what I have read, you will always have a bit of leaking through the air holes of the Ego One atomizer. But that has to do with the atomizer, not the battery.

The Ego One battery is not variable power, so you cannot really fine tune your vape as with the iStick 30W, for example.

Tried and tested, with a better chance of getting you off the stinkies, are:

An iStick 30W with the Aspire Nautilus Mini atomizer (BVC coils).
The Kangertech Subox Mini Kit - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (12/10/15)

Andre said:


> From what I have read, you will always have a bit of leaking through the air holes of the Ego One atomizer. But that has to do with the atomizer, not the battery.
> 
> The Ego One battery is not variable power, so you cannot really fine tune your vape as with the iStick 30W, for example.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan snyders (12/10/15)

Hey guys ,thx for the reply will def be checking out that device


----------



## Coco (12/10/15)

@Alan snyders as @Andre suggested, I would start with the Nautilus Mini. It has a draw very similar to a cigarette. Actually it has been the suggested device for new ex-stinky lovers world-wide - and for a very good reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders (12/10/15)

Coco said:


> @Alan snyders as @Andre suggested, I would start with the Nautilus Mini. It has a draw very similar to a cigarette. Actually it has been the suggested device for new ex-stinky lovers world-wide - and for a very good reason.



Thx for the reply coco,,
But I will still need a battery?
Can I just use the ego battery or will I need something like sub box mini or istick 30


----------



## KB_314 (12/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for the reply coco,,
> But I will still need a battery?
> Can I just use the ego battery or will I need something like sub box mini or istick 30


The Nautilus Mini will match up best with a vv/vw device - it is best between 10-12w. For me, 12w works well. Too much more and you will burn the wick, too much less and it won't be a satisfying inhale. For that reason I would also suggest it with an istick 30, rather than your ego battery which cannot be adjusted. If you prefer airy draws (for lung hits, rather than mouth-to-lung hits) and big clouds, the sub box mini would be a good bet. Purely as a stinky replacement I'd guess you'd prefer mouth-to-lung hits as it's a closer substitution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coco (12/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Can I just use the ego battery or will I need something like sub box mini or istick 30



I would also recommend the iStick 30W - you will get much better adjustable options as well as a longer battery life. It pairs really nicely. I do run my Mini's on an eGo battery every now and again, but do feel I get better performance out of my iStick.

(I swap a lot between MTL, TC & subohm tanks - each has their place)


----------



## Alan snyders (12/10/15)

Thx for the reply guys ,, at the moment,most of the suppliers dnt have the istick 30 in stock ,so I will just have to wait ..

Just one question ,if I get the nautilus mini on my ego one battery ,,will the vap be complete different or the same as compared to the normal tank on ego one ?


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for the reply guys ,, at the moment,most of the suppliers dnt have the istick 30 in stock ,so I will just have to wait ..
> 
> Just one question ,if I get the nautilus mini on my ego one battery ,,will the vap be complete different or the same as compared to the normal tank on ego one ?


Here is some stock of the iStick 30W: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/eleaf-istick-30w-2200mah-silver/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (12/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for the reply guys ,, at the moment,most of the suppliers dnt have the istick 30 in stock ,so I will just have to wait ..
> 
> Just one question ,if I get the nautilus mini on my ego one battery ,,will the vap be complete different or the same as compared to the normal tank on ego one ?



If you are looking for the full kit, eCiggies (Walter) has them in-stock - http://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_Kits/30Watt-iStick-Nautilus-MINI

As for your question: yes, you can use the Nautilus Mini on the Ego, you will find that the vapour is slightly less since it will fire at a slightly lower wattage than suggested earlier. Sucking on mine now, not as good as it can be with the a VW device, but nothing to sneeze at either. With a VW device such as the iStick (at around 12W as suggested earlier) you will just find more "oompf".

EDIT: PS: You can using it with the iStick 40W as well and when you decide to use TC mode with Ni coils down the line, then you will have a mod for that. (Just be sure to use it in Wattage mode until you have the right tank/coils) More vendors stock the 40W TC than the 30W currently, just more versatile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (13/10/15)

I have the ego one as well as an Istic 30w Nautilus mini combo and the number of leaks I had on the ego one I can count on one hand. As for the nautilus mini yes it was a good tank but since I got the ego one my nautilus has been gathering dust. The ego one tank works well one the Istick 30w.

Long story short I don't think a nautilus with an Istick is an upgrade compared to the ego one I see it as a downgrade. If you are going to spend that kind of money rather buy the subox kit.

My 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

Jan said:


> I have the ego one as well as an Istic 30w Nautilus mini combo and the number of leaks I had on the ego one I can count on one hand. As for the nautilus mini yes it was a good tank but since I got the ego one my nautilus has been gathering dust. The ego one tank works well one the Istick 30w.
> 
> Long story short I don't think a nautilus with an Istick is an upgrade compared to the ego one I see it as a downgrade. If you are going to spend that kind of money rather buy the subox kit.
> 
> My 2c



Thx for your input Jan,
Do you have to sub box kit?
I almost ordered my istick and nautilus combo this morning,,
Now I dnt know anymore


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for your input Jan,
> Do you have to sub box kit?
> I almost ordered my istick and nautilus combo this morning,,
> Now I dnt know anymore


From the replies above, from others' experience and from your own experience, I think we can safely say @Jan is the exception to the rule. Even if he is correct and you buy the iStick with Mini Aspire Nautilus, you will then be in a position to use both the Nautilus and the Ego One atomizer on the iStick at any rate.

That said, the Subox Mini kit is newer technology. It can take more juice, gives you more power options and gives you the option to build your own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (13/10/15)

I don't have the subox kit but have used a friends and I am very impressed. The only reason why I don't have one is financial. Although to be honest in my situation it would make more sense just to buy that subtank mini that comes with the subox kit and use it on the Istick since I already own the Istick. 

Btw does your ego one leak while standing upright? No tank likes to be put down on its side


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

Guys thx for all the replies ..it's a tough decision ,going tonight and getting my liquids from vapour mountain and most likely either a sub box mini or istick ..
Still not sure which one thou


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

Jan said:


> I don't have the subox kit but have used a friends and I am very impressed. The only reason why I don't have one is financial. Although to be honest in my situation it would make more sense just to buy that subtank mini that comes with the subox kit and use it on the Istick since I already own the Istick.
> 
> Btw does your ego one leak while standing upright? No tank likes to be put down on its side




My tank leaks at times while I am vapping and times when I leave it upright


----------



## Marechal (13/10/15)

Never have any leaks on my Ego One’s and I have 6 of them, I only use 1 ohm CLR coils and rewick 28 ga kanthal, 5 wraps, 2mm di... and use high VG
Awesome flavour and good vapor, If you use high PG make sure to use more cotton.

I will gladly swop you for a iStick 30 and 2 Nautilus mini’s.......I wil never have enough Ego One’s


----------



## Jan (13/10/15)

Last question how old is your coil? If you use the non rebuildable coils ie the standard coils and it is time for replacement they can leak (well happened to a friend of mine) I use the CLR coils and like I said no issues


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

I use the CLR coils,,
Can any one who have both the sub box mini kit aswell as the eleave istick 30 and nautilus min setup ,plz give advise as to which one they prefer


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> I use the CLR coils,,
> Can any one who have both the sub box mini kit aswell as the eleave istick 30 and nautilus min setup ,plz give advise as to which one they prefer


HRH has both. She still prefers the iStick with mAN. I have tried both and far prefer the Subox Mini. Not much help for you, I know, but it is such a personal thing. 
You are used to the Ego One - I think the Subox Mini will suit you better as the Ego One gives a solid and hard hit with ample clouds, which the mAN does not imo. 
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

Lol ,,I guess it does come down to person pref,,but purely to get off stinkies which one?


----------



## Jan (13/10/15)

Compared to the ego one the nautilus has a very tight draw and produce a lot less vapour. A year ago it was enough for me but that is only because I did not know better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

Thx Jan ,,I think I will go with the sub box kit ,,hope it all goes well


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx Jan ,,I think I will go with the sub box kit ,,hope it all goes well


Good decision imo. All the best, please keep us updated.


----------



## DaveH (13/10/15)

Hi Allan,
I know where you are coming from I was there a couple a months ago. And let me say if I can stop cigarettes after 50 years it should be a walk in the park for you.
This is how I see it, there are 3 main aspects to cigarettes.
1. The 'phyco' auto hand to mouth response. (Something all babies do - we are born to do it)
2. The taste of the cigarette or rather the taste of the tobacco smoke.
3. The nicotine - oh boy 'o' boy the nicotine.

Vaping will help with 1 - similar action.
With 2 get some juice that resembles a similar taste to cigarettes. Strawberries, banana and cream may not do it for you.
The nicotine 95% of smokers are 'hooked' on this, so get a tobacco flavoured juice with at least 9mg (/ml) nicotine.

Seems to me all the tanks leak - well mine do, I just use a tissue to wipe it.
What you do need is a back up tank/ battery. So having two separate vaping units is really beneficial.

With the two units one can "experiment" with different flavours and nicotine levels without crawling on the floor.

Go for it Allan you can do it.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/10/15)

Jan said:


> I have the ego one as well as an Istic 30w Nautilus mini combo and the number of leaks I had on the ego one I can count on one hand. As for the nautilus mini yes it was a good tank but since I got the ego one my nautilus has been gathering dust. The ego one tank works well one the Istick 30w.
> 
> Long story short I don't think a nautilus with an Istick is an upgrade compared to the ego one I see it as a downgrade. If you are going to spend that kind of money rather buy the subox kit.
> 
> My 2c


Wow - thats interesting. This post goes to show that everyone has a unique experience when it comes to vaping. I own both tanks (3x nautilus minis actually), and both mods. (As well as the sub tank mini v1 and v2 - yes I'm a vaping *****) My experience has been the opposite - haven't had a leak in the Nautilus mini all year, whereas the ego tank barely gave me 2 consecutive leek-free days. And in terms of flavour, especially with these new nautilus organic cotton wicks (rather than the previous silica) and bigger air holes, imo the flavour is miles ahead and it finally handles higher VG's. No sub-ohming so clouds won't be as big - but here we are talking purely about a stinky replacement. Even with our million watt TC devices, our minuscule flavour chasing RDA's, our beloved Reo's... the Nautilus Mini is a true hall-of-famer that I reckon will continue to be manufactured for some time. It's kind of like a Citi Golf 

As fantastic as the Subtank/Sub Box kit is, and if you go that route youll love it no doubt, the Nauti (only just) steals my vote in terms of a recommendation for a starter combo to get off stinkies. With an istick (either the 30w or 40w TC)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (13/10/15)

Andre said:


> That said, the Subox Mini kit is newer technology. It can take more juice, gives you more power options and gives you the option to build your own coils.



^Although @Andre makes a concise but compelling argument for the ST! Definitely more versatile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/15)

DaveH said:


> Hi Allan,
> I know where you are coming from I was there a couple a months ago. And let me say if I can stop cigarettes after 50 years it should be a walk in the park for you.
> This is how I see it, there 3 main aspects to cigarettes.
> 1. The 'phyco' auto hand to mouth response. (Something all babies do - we are born to do it)
> ...



Winner post @DaveH !


----------



## Coco (13/10/15)

KB_314 said:


> Wow - thats interesting. This post goes to show that everyone has a unique experience when it comes to vaping. I own both tanks (3x nautilus minis actually), and both mods. (As well as the sub tank mini v1 and v2 - yes I'm a vaping *****) My experience has been the opposite - haven't had a leak in the Nautilus mini all year, whereas the ego tank barely gave me 2 consecutive leek-free days.



lol, indeed. My experiences, not echoed by lots of others -

2 x Nautilus minis - No leaks whatsoever
3 x eGo ONE Mega + 2 x eGo ONE XL - Some leaking every now and again
2 x Subtank Minis - Pissing like a guy after a 12 hour beer-binge

It differs. I do agree with the Nautilus having better flavour than the eGo ONE (Not in Subtank subohm territory, but very good MTL, and in my experience, good for cigarette lovers since the draw is similar). We all vape differently and the reality is that for most of us it takes a while to get "the one".

Some of us are lucky - wish I was lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders (13/10/15)

Hey guys ,so I got the sub box it ..so far to be honest ...I am not that impressed (yet.)...

I still dnt understand the vw thing but still working on it ..the throat hit is a lot stronger compared to the ego one thou...

Any advise on it ..

Using the 1.5 coil and vapping vm4 9 mg ,,

Which watt setting will be the best ...

To me it all kinda feels the same???went from 10 all the way to 20 w...

The one difference I can see or atleast feel is with rocket sheep enterprise 6mg..

If I turn up the watts it feels or throat hit is much better on the 6mg..

Can anyone give me advise or a good starting point to how to use or experience the vw?( I hope you know what I mean )

PS. I dnt want to sound as the sub box is bad,, I just need to know how to use it 
Thx


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey guys ,so I got the sub box it ..so far to be honest ...I am not that impressed (yet.)...
> 
> I still dnt understand the vw thing but still working on it ..the throat hit is a lot stronger compared to the ego one thou...
> 
> ...


Start really low and work up until you feel you like it - do not go too high on the 1.5 ohm coils. The power you use will vary from juice to juice. Play with the air flow setting at the bottom as well. And, that drip tip is really wide bore if you are not used to it - try a smaller bore drip tip and see if that makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (14/10/15)

In Short More watt = more power= more vapour production but here is the catch the higher the resistance of your coil (ohm) the less power it can handle. So for example (I can't remember the exact values) but 20W would be the max your 1.5ohm coil can handle if that is not enough for you, you need to go to the lower resistance coil ie the 0.5 ohm coil and then you can go to 30-35w.

One last thing are you vaping strong enough liquid? Now that is a very personal thing and there is no relationship between how much and strong you smoked compared to how high mg nicotine you should vape.

I currently build 0.7ohm coils for my ego one and vape 18mg liquid to keep my demons at bay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders (14/10/15)

Hey ,,good day ..so far I think I am getting the hang of it lol atleast think..

With the liquid I use when I am at 10 or 11 watts and the draw feels hard and cool,,almost feels like I am not drawing anything ,, but enough ..

At 12 -13 wats..the draw is better ..abit wamer and feels like I am vapping something..

Just one question ..
How do you guys go about tasting new flavours ,,since I filled my tank and I want to try new flavours since I have 3 more to try..I dnt want to waste liquid just to test out a new liquid?


----------

